# Game in Hendersonville, NC



## Vanuslux (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm looking for new players to join a bi-weekly, low to mid-level 3e game in the Hendersonville, NC area.


----------



## DrydenT (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey Vanuslux,
   I'm based in Asheville currently and work in Hendersonville and am also conveniently looking for a new group to play with.  Any interesting information you can share about your game and/or group?  Feel free to drop an email to the addy in my profile if you don't wish to post here.

Dryden


----------



## Tellerve (Sep 19, 2002)

*me as well,*

I too live in Asheville and am interested in your game.  Let me know through PM, email, or here if you want to know more about me and whatnot.

thanks,

Tellerve


----------

